# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gatuajme se bashku...

## shigjeta

*Sallate me fruta te fresketa*

Jo vetem se me pelqejne shume frutat, por gjithashtu behet shpejt dhe eshte e shijshme  :buzeqeshje:  

Zgjedh frutat te ndryshme sipas preferences si psh banane, kivi, molle, dardhe, luleshtrydhe, pjeper, rrush, blueberries (nuk e di emrin ne shqip) ose fruta te tjera te stines.
Frutave te prera i hedh pak mjalt ose shurup te gatshem (qe perdoret per pancakes). Me pas i hedh kanelle pluhur.

Shumellojshmeria e frutave dhe ngjyrave e bejne te lehte dekorimin.

P.s Mund t'i shtosh edhe arra ose çokollate e thermuar.

----------


## shigjeta

*Karkaleca koktej*

Pastron karkalecat dhe i vendos ne nje ene xhami. I mbulon me uje dhe shton pak uthull gjithashtu. I mbulon me nje cip plastike dhe i vendos ne mikrovale per 5 min (kjo kohe per rreth 50-60 karkaleca te medhenj). Kur mbaron i vendos te ftohen ne frigorifer.

Nderkohe pergatit salcen me ketchup dhe horseradish (sipas perkthimit thote rrepka) qe eshte djegese. Ne varesi sa pikante e do ben perzierjen. 
Eshte nje pjate shoqeruese qe pergatitet shpejt.

----------


## shigjeta

_Patate me djath te shkrire_

Grin qepen dhe e skuq paksa me vaj ulliri, krip, rigon. I shton patatet, te cilat jane prere holle dhe i perzien ne nje tigan te thelle. I le ne zjarr per 7-8 min derisa patatet te fillojne te marrin paksa ngjyre. I mbulon me qumesht (nje gisht siper nivelit te patateve). Dalin me mire nese perdoret qumesht me perqindje te larte yndyre. I le ne zjarr per 20 min. Nderkohe pergatit ne nje ene me vete, ne zjarr, pak miell dhe qumesht derisa formohet nje perzierje e trashe, qe ia shton patateve. 
Te gjithen kete e shtron ne nje tave dhe e pjek ne furre per 15 min me 375 grad. I hidhet persiper "sharp chedar cheese" i thermuar dhe lihet ne furre per 5 min me shume. Mbyll zjarrin dhe lere taven ne nxehtesine e furres.

Sipas pelqimit perzierjes mund t'i shtohen kerpudha apo bacon

----------


## shigjeta

_Keku me molle_

4 veze i perzien me 1 filxhan e gjysem sheqer (filxhan çaji) . Pasi trazohen mire, i hidhet nje filxhan me vaj, 3 luge kafeje me sode buke, nje luge gjelle kanelle, shume pak krip dhe 3 filxhan miell. I perzien mire hedh 4 kokrra molle te qeruara dhe te prera ne forme kubike. Mund t'i shtosh arra, bajame dhe e pjek me 350 grad per 35-40 min. Sipas deshires, shoqerohet edhe me fruta

----------


## shigjeta

_Midhje me salce
_
I le midhjet 30 min ne uje te vaket.
Nderkohe skuq hudhra dhe qepe me pak vaj ulliri. Me pas shton domatet e grira, piper, rigon dhe nje kanoçe birre. Perzien midhjet me salcen

----------


## shigjeta

*Rosto me veze*

Shpejt po kalon dhe ky vit dhe po afron koha e festave. Kjo eshte nje pjate e shijshme dhe dekorative. 

_Perberesit_
Fileto viçi ose mish i grire 
Veze te ziera
Speca te kuq
Karrota
Majndanoz
Hudhra
Piper dhe Kripe

Hapet mishi ne nje tave mbi leter alumini. Ne mes vendosen per se gjati vezet e prera. Pergjate tyre vendosen karrotat, specat, majndanozi dhe neper te hudhra. Hidhet kripe dhe piper dhe mbeshtillet. Futet dhe piqet ne furre per rreth 40-45 min me 350 grad F/175 grad C.

----------


## shigjeta

Lihet te ftohet, pritet dhe serviret.

----------


## shigjeta

*Makarona me karkaleca*

Nje pjate e shpejte, mqs e hengra sot.

_Makaronat_ 
I ziejme sipas deshires, kullojme dhe i hedhim ne tenxhere ku kemi skuqur me pare gjalp.


_Salca_
Salce domatesh, nje thelpi hudher, vaj ulliri, gjalp, pak vere te kuqe dhe piper i kuq (per kush i pelqen djegese)

_Karkalecat_
Pasi i pastrojme, i lyejme me kripe dhe piper te zi. Pastaj i hedhim dhe leme te gatuhen ne salce.

----------


## PINK

Nje metode e bukur si te gatuajme vezen. Sme kish shkuar ne mend me pare.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Tpaska ra bateria pergjys qene Otto te mjesit,..

 :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Gjithmone te renme e kam ne ate kohe  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kaq shume punoke noten kshu?

 :perqeshje: 

Si arbeni,...lol

----------


## PINK

Meso si gatuhet veza ti ate bej, se dashuria kalon nga stomaku -tha.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Une e haj vezen te rrafme,

 :perqeshje: 

Kshu ma ka Bo gjithnji gjyshja,

----------


## PINK

Xhuje, shif c'katranosa sot, meqe u zgjova heret!! M'u ngjit pakez (lol) po heres tjeter o e bej purrfect o nuk ha me veze!!!!

----------

